# soil for emersed plants



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I always use poting soil and peat moss and have great success but I dont see fast growing in some cases. Im want to try Miracle gro potting mix that is normal potting mix with osmocote and other fertilizer. Anyone has used this soil? I want to use it with dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Give it a shot. No reason why it wouldn't work, its got tons of useful nuttients.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I bough 2 bagas in special $2.50 a bag in wal-mart. and 2 bags of peat moss. I will post the updates.


----------



## luckydud13 (Oct 10, 2008)

Is the combanation of peat moss and potting soil for substrate submerged? And is it invert and fish safe?


----------

